# Domains richtig auf V-Server weiterleiten



## Hexberger (14. März 2006)

Habedehreeichunddeganzandern

Meinereiner hat ein kleines Problem:

Ich habe mir bei euserv.de mehrere Domians "bestellt" und möchte diese nun per Redirect an meinen V-Server weiterleiten. Es besteht die Möglichkeit des Frame- und des Header-Redirect. 

Wenn ich die Domains per Frame-Redirect weiterleite bleibt zwar der Domainname im Browser stehen, aber diese Methode ist scheinbar für die Suchmaschinenerkennung nicht gerade von Vorteil.

Werden die Domains per Header-Redirect weitergeleitet, verschwindet der Domainname, und der Pfad am V-Server erscheint. z.B. 251223.vserver.de/projekt/index.php. Dies möchte ich vermeiden.

Nun meine Frage: besteht die Möglichkeit daß ich die Domains an meinen V-Server weiterleite und sich die Linkleiste im Browser "normal" verhält. D.h. es wird der Domainname angezeigt und die jeweilige Seite auf der man sich gerade befindet. z.B. http://www.domain.de/uebersicht.php

Auf dem V-Server läuft Confixx.

Über Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar 

Hexberger


----------



## Mamphil (14. März 2006)

Hallo,

erst einmal musst du die Domains auf dem V-Server einrichten und dem passenden Account zuweisen, dann musst du die Nameserver-Einträge der Domain bei euserv.de verändern: Als A-Record musst du für die Domain und z. B. für die Sub-Domain "www" die IP-Adresse deines V-Servers eintragen. Wenn du diese Möglichkeit nicht hast, kannst du das "normale" Verhalten meines Wissens leider nicht herbeiführen.

Mamphil


----------



## Hexberger (14. März 2006)

hi

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Leider kann ich erst am Nachmittag ausprobieren ob es so funktioniert.

Nur noch eine Verständnisfrage:

die Domain soll direkt an die IP des Servers umgeleitet werden. Woher weiß aber der V-Server von welcher Domain weitergeleitet wurde? Es werden ja mehrere Domains weitergeleitet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mamphil (14. März 2006)

Hi!

Die Domain wird im HTTP-Request (wenn ich mich nicht irre seit Version 1.1) mitgeschickt, die Anfrage sieht dann etwa so aus (Bsp. von Wikipedia):

```
GET /infotext.html HTTP/1.1
Host: www.example.net
```
Darum musst du die Domain auch im Confixx einrichten / zuweisen / registrieren - wie auch immer man das nennen möchte 

Mamphil


----------

